# New ideas 4 scrambled eggs and omelets



## SpiritWolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone have any great and unusal ideas for omelets and scrambled eggs. I love them so much, so does my son, but I want to try new ideas for cooking them, and for toppings for them. Any help and different ideas will be much apprieated, Thanks very much.  I have my own special toppings that I always do, but we need a change.  Thanks guys.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 9, 2006)

You can make an omelette with chopped tomatoes, mushrooms, onions, salt and pepper or with fries and chopped spring onion.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 9, 2006)

I've scrambled eggs (you can do an omelet too) w/spinach, feta, tomatoes, onions, garlic.  I did this on a whim cuz I wanted something different.  I have to say, it turned out GREAT!!!  tasted great!!!


When my DH asks if I can make that egg thingie again, that means he really likes it.  Usually he just leaves me to my own devices.


----------



## Little Miss J (Nov 9, 2006)

I sometimes put prawns, soy sauce and spring onion/green onion in my scrambled eggs.  I like it but I s'pose you could call that unusual.


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 9, 2006)

My favorite is a hash brown omelete, make your shredded hash browns, in separate pan, when ready,  put inside your omelette, top with cheese, fold unto serving plate , another sprinkle of cheese, and spoon salsa on top (or your favorite hot sauce, !  Simple but tasty !


----------



## DianeF (Nov 9, 2006)

A Jewish friend recently turned me on to something very tasty using smoked salmon. Jewish eateries that serve breakfast call it a LEO (Lox, Eggs & Onions). I saute some chopped onion in a bit of butter, add flaked pieces of smoked salmon and when that's hot, add the scrambled eggs and stir until cooked to your desired consistency. Very hearty and tasty alternative to plain scrambled eggs.

Have you also tried a Western/Denver omelette? Dice some green and red pepper, onion and ham steak and saute it all until the veggies are softened and caramelized a bit. Make your omelette in another pan, using the veggie-ham mixture as a filling, adding cheese (we like Monterey Jack and/or Cheddar) if desired.

The description is a bit too involved to post it here, but if you check out food networks site, do a search for Giada de Laurentiis' Baked Cheese Crepes...it uses beaten egg/milk mixture to make egg 'crepes' which are then filled with diced cheeses, rolled, topped with tomato sauce and cheese and baked. Delish!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 9, 2006)

This recipe, straight from the Alps, is unique and a surefire hit.  Hearty, sweet and tasty, it will be a great addition to your egg recipe collections


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 9, 2006)

There's a breakfast dish here called _"Perico" (Parrot)._ The name comes from the colours of the dish: 

6 eggs, beaten with a little milk or cream
1/2 small bell pepper, finely diced
1/2 small onion, finely diced
2 medium red tomatoes, diced
2 tbsps freshly chopped cilantro
2 _Ají Dulce_ ( Sweet chili peppers - if not available, use a New Mexico chilli pepper or another mild chili) finely diced
Salt
Pepper
Olive oil

Add a little oil to a frying pan. Fry the onions until barely translucent, then add the bell pepper and the Ají Dulce. Fry for a while until they wilt, then add the tomato. Fry for a minute or two. Season.
Beat the eggs and the milk, season, then pour into the pan. Stir frequently to scramble the eggs. Just before serving, stir in the cilantro, season to taste.


----------



## amber (Nov 9, 2006)

This may sound odd, but chili and cheese is very good in an omelet, served with red bliss homefried potatoes.  All of the above mentioned omelets sound delicious as well. I've never tried prawns or smoked salmon in an omelet and my taste buds probably would not like those combinations, but who knows, it could be fantastic.


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't know if this is common down under but you could make a fresh homemade chorizo.  Ground pork, vinegar, garlic, ground chiles, cumin.  Google homemade chorizo and you'll get a bunch of recipes.  Here's the one I've been using.  I don't like ones that have too much vinegar.  It's a sausage that I like with vegetables and/or potatoes  and eggs, and wrapped in a flour tortilla.


----------



## cookmex (Nov 9, 2006)

Nopalitos!

Mexican cactus - get it in the can or the jar.  Add it to your scrambled eggs with a touch of Monterey Jack Cheese.  I love these.  They are my favorite breakfast dish.  

Since I don't like eggs, getting me to eat eggs, much like really like them has to count for something.


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 9, 2006)

Not sure what you're looking for or what you consider "different".  I happen to love a bacon, spinach and brie omelet 

Fraidy


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 10, 2006)

For you vegetarians out there, I've also used Frieda's (brand) "Soyrizo" with eggs.  It's quite spicy - has a good kick to it, & works with scrambled eggs, omelets, & as a base for fried, baked, or poached eggs as a sort of "Ranchero" style.  Most supermarkets around here carry it now - it's normally found in the produce section or wherever the tofu is.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 10, 2006)

One of my favorites is refried beans, onions, diced green chilies, and Monterey jack cheese.  Sometimes, if I want more of a kick I will add diced jalapenos instead of the green chilies.


----------

